# Please, I want to be Pam again!



## PamelaL (Dec 10, 2016)

I have been here for years. I tried logging on yesterday with this new iPad thing, and it wouldn't accept what I knew was the right password. Then every time I do the 'forgot password' thing and use the password TAM sends me it won't accept that one either. I am out of town at granddaughter's college graduation (YAY!!) and will be home to my computer tomorrow, but I need to be able to use this when I travel. 

Can somebody please tell me how to fix this?

Thanks....Pam

Oops, I see that I have made two posts. It told me the first one didn't show up. Can I delete this one?


----------

